# New State Record?



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I got a text message the other day of a supposed "new state record" muley buck taken of the Henries. It's a hog... but like everything else, I wonder of the legitimacy. Especially since the pic is just the skull cap & antlers. If I wasn't such an idiot, I'd post the pic on here... but yeah, I'm dumb. lol I'm just wondering if anyone else has heard of the record being broken? This was the first I'd heard of it... Maybe I just haven't been on here enough lately. I dunno. Anyhow, if someone else has the time (and knowledge) and wants to post it, PM me your number, and I will text it to you so you can post it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just curious: who keeps the records for Utah? Is this a B&C thing?

Supposing I shot a really, really big buck -- which club would I have to join in order to have it recognized as a record? Further, if I chose not to join that club, would my buck still be a "record"?

(I don't believe that the DWR keeps records on mule deer, like they do fish records. I would guess it is because measuring deer antlers is too subjective, and open for much interpretation. Come up with a legitimate scoring method that takes away personal subjection, and maybe the State would keep records? Cut the damned antlers off the head, and weigh them!)


(I really hate when I hear garbage like "new state record buck...")


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Here it is!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hear ya PBH... I was just wondering if anyone else had seen this buck.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Dang, that is a buck of a lifetime.....


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, that's a hog! BUT, it can't be from the Henries, that unit is going downhill, don't you know?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like trick photography to me. It looks like the antlers are floating mid air and he is standing behind the horns a ways. Its also not associated with the mossback logo so it has to be a hoax.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

agreed! a state record has to have a mossback tramp stamp on it


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, that thing is a pig... the mass is unreal.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> Looks like trick photography to me. It looks like the antlers are floating mid air and he is standing behind the horns a ways. Its also not associated with the mossback logo so it has to be a hoax.


Even the guy holding it is ashamed to look at it! :lol:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So has this been confirmed? Its a huge buck but do we know anymore about it?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

elkfromabove said:


> Even the guy holding it is ashamed to look at it! :lol:


He is humbled by it's presence! :_O=:

PBH.... You do not have to be a member of the B&C club to have your animal entered in the book. You actually do not even have to be the guy that killed it. You can have a pair of sheds entered as long as you are the legal holder. As far as who keeps record for Utah I do not know but B&C will enter the state it came from. I have seen a Utah record book being sold everywhere so maybe the publisher keeps records.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

That deer is awesome. The guy looks like he is trying to keep from smiling, maybe he has a bad grill. It looks like a record book buck. I like to hear about em!!!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks fake. If I had shot something that size id have a grin going from ear to ear.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It kind of reminds me of this pic that I posted a while back of my nephew and his world record squirell.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Looks like trick photography to me. It looks like the antlers are floating mid air and he is standing behind the horns a ways. Its also not associated with the mossback logo so it has to be a hoax.


He certainly wouldn't be balancing it on one hand, and there is no reflection in the window. I guess it could be the angle?

I wouldn't be balancing a record book rack with one hand. It would certainly be a two hand job. _(O)_


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you copy it and then look at the pic in PhotoShop you can see it has been altered...magnify it to 800% and there is alot of white/grey space around his hand


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The buck is a henry buck and was also self guided. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> Just curious: who keeps the records for Utah? Is this a B&C thing?
> 
> Supposing I shot a really, really big buck -- which club would I have to join in order to have it recognized as a record? Further, if I chose not to join that club, would my buck still be a "record"?
> 
> ...


http://www.utahbiggamerecords.com

Its quite simple....records from each respective weapon, P&Y, B&C and Longhunter........

You do not have to be a member of any "club" the only rules are the animal must be harvested according to fair chase standards.........http://huntfairchase.com/.... measurements must also be made by an official scorer.

So yes.......it is quite easy to decide if a "New State Record Buck" has been taken......



MadHunter said:


> You can have a pair of sheds entered as long as you are the legal holder.


This is not true....at this time B&C, P&Y do not except sheds or split skulls...........


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> The buck is a henry buck and was also self guided. Congrats to the hunter.


With all of the sarcasm in this forum, I have a hard time with knowing how to take this one...

Having said that, everyone who posted here echoed exactly the same sentiments that I did... Who in the h*ll holds a trophy out like that? IDK... I wish I knew the real story.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: New State Record?*



duckhunter1096 said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > The buck is a henry buck and was also self guided. Congrats to the hunter.
> ...


How to take this one? You guys sit and bash someone who takes a great deer on a do it yourself hunt. How about get off your high horse for no sarcasm in my post! The only thing that is incorrect in this whole post is the dude never said his buck was a record book buck. That was started by the first poster of this thread. What is even worse is he takes an email post it on here and everyone starts to bash the guy.
I personally know guys that don't post their photos any more because of this very reason.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster....you make some good points.

I just get tired of all the record book talk and garbage...who gives a flying fart in a southeast wind whether a deer is a record animal or not. I am tired of all the **** measuring hunters get involved in. Why does deer hunting or any hunting for that matter have to be a competitive sport? Why can't we just enjoy the animals for what they are and quit worrying about some stupid arbitrary score that some club puts on an animal?

**** = edited by *wyogoob*


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> swbuckmaster....you make some good points.
> 
> I just get tired of all the record book talk and garbage...who gives a flying fart in a southeast wind whether a deer is a record animal or not. I am tired of all the **** measuring hunters get involved in. Why does deer hunting or any hunting for that matter have to be a competitive sport? *Why can't we just enjoy the animals for what they are and quit worrying about some stupid arbitrary score that some club puts on an animal?*


Exactly what has gotten us into the hunting predicament that we are in. I have talked to old timers, my grand dad included, that never cared 2 chits about how big a deer "measured" and these were guys that were killing MONSTER buck every year like it was no big deal. If you ask me, beauty is in the eye of the beholder! If you like it....shoot it. Let's get back to THAT mentality and we'll be onto something!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I personally know old timers 90+ years old that were more worried about trophy bucks than anyone I know, hell its all they talk about to this day and most of them haven't picked up a gun and went for years.......face it...... competition has been around since the beginning of time in pretty much EVERYTHING!! Its human nature......need examples????????

I think the state keeping records of fish is ruining fishing, everyone is fishing in my spot at the gorge looking for that all mighty trophy.....pounds this, inches that, tournaments for money..........Now that I think about it, why does the NBA and NFL think they can keep score.....they should just play for fun and we should watch and give atta boys and make them feel warm and good inside.......hell fifteen years ago in my little world I played and didn't worry about the score.......I also think we should all be happy with 600 square foot homes.......not work and just do things for fun......everyone is ruining life keeping up with the joneses........ 

:idea: Wait..........I got the solution.......
Lets get the government involved and have them abolish all scores/record books, etc its to popular to stop now.........and why we are at it lets make things fair and distribute wealth fairly and equally......i just dont want anyone keeping score or any more competition......its life we should all enjoy it for what its worth.....

The internet, Camera Phones, etc. is the thing that helps facilitate it.......blame it on that :O•-:



> who gives a flying fart in a southeast wind whether a deer is a record animal or not.


Apparently a lot of people......its pretty popular if you haven't noticed.........

Seriously guys do your thing, I will do mine and life goes on.....times change....sucks, but there ain't a **** thing you can do about trophy hunting cept cry on this little old forum......

CARRY ON GENTS-

BTW to get back on track, that is a hell of a buck......


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> BTW to get back on track, that is a hell of a buck......


What did he score? :roll:


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> What did he score? :roll:


Yeah really????????

I forgot to ask thank wyo2ut!! :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> I personally know old timers 90+ years old that were more worried about trophy bucks than anyone I know, hell its all they talk about to this day and most of them haven't picked up a gun and went for years.......face it...... competition has been around since the beginning of time in pretty much EVERYTHING!! Its human nature......need examples????????
> 
> I think the state keeping records of fish is ruining fishing, everyone is fishing in my spot at the gorge looking for that all mighty trophy.....pounds this, inches that, tournaments for money..........Now that I think about it, why does the NBA and NFL think they can keep score.....they should just play for fun and we should watch and give atta boys and make them feel warm and good inside.......hell fifteen years ago in my little world I played and didn't worry about the score.......I also think we should all be happy with 600 square foot homes.......not work and just do things for fun......everyone is ruining life keeping up with the joneses........
> 
> ...


And humans aren't the only species who keep "score". Almost every species on Earth keeps "score" in one form or another, especially during the mating season. The brightest feathers, best sounding call, finest dance moves, loudest drum, sexiest odor, strongest fighter, prettiest nest, and even the biggest antlers usually are the winners. I guess what has to happen with us on this issue, and others, is that we have to be the most vocal and most passionate. And maybe we need to bring in some scantly clad models/cheerleaders like they do at car shows, wrestling matches, football games, etc. That oughta brighten up the RACs and WB meetings and will get a whole bunch more of us there! OOO°)OO


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

look at the bottom right of the truck shell window in the background and you can see a corner of antler. (just to give a ballpark distance)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you guys are so lame sometimes. You actually think this dude is trying to pull the wool over your eyes. 

No the buck is a monster buck. It was photo graphed with Chad "Kullus?" state record archery buck last year. This buck was just as big as chads buck last year and looks like it put on more mass. 

State record? No huge buck? Yes trick photography? NO

Never mind your right its just a 150 buck with willow horns and trick photography. What a bunch of Internet SCI computer secrete agents. keep bashing an over the counter tag holder DIY hunter if it makes you feel better. In my eyes it brings you down a few notches!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude that buck is a HELL of a buck.......and a big congrats to the hunter!! Some guys just get jealous and want to pick things apart all the while behind their computer desk :lol: 

Dont worry about the jealous guys 8) its their little moment in the sun belittling a smiling hunter...... :mrgreen:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: New State Record?*



swbuckmaster said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > swbuckmaster said:
> ...


High Horse? How in the h*ll did that come about? I was simply asking for someone to validate the text that I'd gotten. I started the thread. Not once did I bash the dude. Did I question the legitimacy of the photo/story combined... yes. But that's why I posted it. Not to bag on anyone... So... How about you take your own advice... and not bag on me for a second. Sorry I questioned whether your post had sarcasm in it... but if you read the entire thread, it was full of sarcasm. This forum, period, is full of sarcasm. Didn't mean to hit a nerve.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

horsesma said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like trick photography to me. It looks like the antlers are floating mid air and he is standing behind the horns a ways. Its also not associated with the mossback logo so it has to be a hoax.
> ...


If it is a record I apologize. Not out to bash anyone. Would love to see some in the field pics. Anyone seen any other pics?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

can someone post the current records? Where can I find them? I'd like to peruse the current UT records, but can't seem to find them anywhere...


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH what would you like to know?? Top five?? Top ten?? B&C, P&Y,Longhunter?? I'd be happy to post them up if you would like??


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

natural -- I'd prefer a link that I could look at myself. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.utahbiggamerecords.com

I am not sure it is online....you can purchase the book...Utah big game records...it's released every year and besides records also has a bunch of photos and cool stories in it as well...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks ntrl. That's kind of my point. In order to look at the records, you have to purchase their book. I wonder how that would go over with fish? All records are only available to those who purchase a "record book". Sounds fishy to me. But, honestly, I don't really care. I like big deer, just like the next guy, but I could care less what they score or what club recognizes it as a record.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH:

I checked this book out at the local library in Herriman. Don't have to buy it to have a look....


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

PBH: I saw the book at wally world on the sporting goods counter. You got to buy it to have it, or you can do like I did and stand there for an hour flipping through it....

That's an awesome buck congrats too the hunter!


----------

